# permantly deactivated



## samuelbr23 (Nov 17, 2017)

hello folks my name its samuel im from orlando florida and i has victim of a insurance fraud/scam somebody sold me a fake insurance and uber blocked me i got s other insurance and try to talk with uber but they keep sending me same message i need to drive thats my main income any helps

Hi Samuel.

Your account has been permanently deactivated due to the upload of an altered document. The attempt to use a fraudulent document constitutes a breach of our terms of service. *This decision is final.*


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Yea man it's wrap. You got caught trying to be cheap right?

Go get real insurance and try another rideshare platform.

Alternately you can trest your luck at a Greenlight Hub


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

If talking to them doesn't work then that's it. They just aren't taking a chance. Go try Lyft with your new document.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey, good news is .........one less ant out there.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

samuelbr23 said:


> hello folks my name its samuel im from orlando florida and i has victim of a insurance fraud/scam somebody sold me a fake insurance and uber blocked me i got s other insurance and try to talk with uber but they keep sending me same message i need to drive thats my main income any helps
> 
> Hi Samuel.
> 
> Your account has been permanently deactivated due to the upload of an altered document. The attempt to use a fraudulent document constitutes a breach of our terms of service. *This decision is final.*


Looks to me like you got caught trying to game the system. Insurance is important and you should deal with only reputable companies that do not alter documents.


----------



## samuelbr23 (Nov 17, 2017)

i wasnt triying to cheat i was scammed never had a problem with uber or my insurance in the past 2 years


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

samuelbr23 said:


> i wasnt triying to cheat i was scammed never had a problem with uber or my insurance in the past 2 years


What insurance company was this?


----------



## samuelbr23 (Nov 17, 2017)

they gave me a infinity policy i submited the car owner insurance was rejected while waiting to be activated in the airport fifo area but anlafy was there selling obama care asked where if she got auto insurance and she said yes in few minutes i was 112$ poor and kicked out of uber


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

check back in three days...


----------



## samuelbr23 (Nov 17, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> check back in three days...


they just sending the same message over and over im heading to greenhub to disscuss this


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

it happens a lot. most people are back online in about 3 days.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

With all the insurance carriers out there, how can you get scammed going to shoddy insurance ?

Wouldn’t that cause a lapse of insurance and you have to do all the Dmv nonsense and fines ?


----------



## samuelbr23 (Nov 17, 2017)

car is insured


----------



## samuelbr23 (Nov 17, 2017)

no luck they rejected me they dont do second chances


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess you lost the uber game?

Taxi rentals for Mears taxi start at $58 a shift for new drivers...

PM me if you have any questions.

http://www.mearstransportation.com/our-company/contract-driver/contractdriver.html?id=1

Currently.. we will charge you setup fees $(45 including permits and a shirt) over your first 9 shifts, additionally following completion of 1 shift there's an opertunity to get a free day of cab rental for attending a follow up Q/A with the training department after your first shift.

2 days of training, you can start the next day/night.

PS you can quit ANY time owing the company money, no harm no foul,

(if you get fired following an at-fault accident you don't pay a deductible)

Don't like it?

Turn the car in and never show your face again no questions asked.

Drive as little as 1 day per 31 days..

Whatever...

The way it works is.. you rent a taxi for X, return it with a full tank of gas, pay 4% on credit card transactions.... and walk home with everything else that day.

Slow night
$210 revenue
$66 to the cab company
$20 gas
$5 tolls
$0-$10 credit cards

$109 taxable profit

Busy/lucky day

$300 revenue- $200 in profit

Just don't do dayshift... dayshift sucks... 9:00 PM is the way to go.d

What do you need?
1. Clean criminal/driving record
2. A working Cell phone capable of making phone calls
3. GPS navigation HIGHLY RECCOMEND
4. Pants/shoes... no denim allowed
5. Disney compliant personal grooming.


----------

